# Alpina Tri Line 40 Sonnenbrille - ERSATZGLÄSER?



## Leaflet (13. Mai 2008)

Hi,
Ich habe eine Alpina Tri-Line 40 Sonnenbrille mit wechselbaren Gläsern.
Leider hat ein Paar Gläser ein paar Kratzer, sodass ich nun auf der Suche nach Ersatz bin.
Da die ja wechselkbar sind müsste es die doch auch einzeln zu kaufen geben, oder?

Hat da jemand einen Rat? Ich finde nirgendwo etwas..

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Eike. (13. Mai 2008)

Es gibt den Scheibensatz auch einzeln aber der kostet nur minimal weniger als die ganze Brille. Kauf also einfach eine neue Brille und nimm ein Gestell als Ersatz. Soweit ich es in Erinngerung hab kostet ein Scheibenpaar ~25â¬ bei ~40â¬ fÃ¼r die Brille mit drei Paaren.

Edit: Ups, ich meinte die Tri *Guard* aber die Tri Lines liegt ja auch in der Preisklasse da dÃ¼rfte es das gleiche sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## galle_gtd (14. Mai 2008)

Schau mal hier, kosten 13,50â¬:
http://bike-components.de/catalog/Tri-Lines+Ersatzgl%E4ser?osCsid=2f1c51f8ef788d2d8dff250f2d32816b

Allerdings gilt der Preis fÃ¼r ein Paar, also kannst eigentlich schon a neue Brille kaufen dafÃ¼r...

ps.: Falls der Link nicht erlaubt ist, einfach sagen, dann nimm ich den wieder raus!

Mfg, Thomas


----------



## Leaflet (14. Mai 2008)

jawoll danke!

Ich hatte die Brille erst ein paar Tage vorher gekauft.. Grobmotorisch wie ich manchmal bin habe ich sie halt prompt fallen lassen.. Daher gebe ich lieber die 13,50 für Gläser aus, als nochmal 40 für die gesamte Brille (armer Schüler)...

@ galle_gtd danke für den Link.

Kennt ihr vllt eine möglichkeit die Gläser gegen Kratzer unempfindlich zu machen? Also irgendwelche Spezialfolien vllt oder so?


Gruß
Marc


----------



## Eike. (14. Mai 2008)

Leaflet schrieb:


> Kennt ihr vllt eine möglichkeit die Gläser gegen Kratzer unempfindlich zu machen? Also irgendwelche Spezialfolien vllt oder so?



Kannste vergessen. Es ist ja schon schwer genug Schutzfolien auf ebene Displays sauber aufzubringen, bei gewölbten Oberflächen wie Brillengläsern müsste man schon mit Spannfolie oder ähnlichem Arbeiten, davon hab ich noch nie was gehört und hätte unter Umständen auch interessante Auswirkungen auf die optischen Eigenschaften.
Du musst halt einfach vorsichtig damit umgehen. Nicht runterwerfen  und wenn grober Dreck drauf ist nicht mit dem Tuch dran rumrubbeln sondern mit Wasser wegmachen.


----------



## MaikB (18. Mai 2008)

Alpina Varioflex Ersatzgläser beim Händler um die Ecke 26 Euro und das lästige Gläser wechseln hat ein Ende.
Gruß Maik


----------



## Leaflet (25. Mai 2008)

Hey,
zunächst @ Eike: habe mich verguckt, ich habe doch die Tri-Guard...

@ maikB: Das musst du genauer erläutern. Sind das ersatzgläser (kratzfest), üassen die auf die Tri-Guard, oder wie darf ich das verstehen..

Danke schonmal


Gruß
Marc


----------



## MaikB (25. Mai 2008)

Leaflet schrieb:


> @ maikB: Das musst du genauer erläutern. Sind das ersatzgläser (kratzfest), üassen die auf die Tri-Guard, oder wie darf ich das verstehen..



Die sind nicht kratzfester als die original gläser. halten bei mir bei pfleglichem umgang aber ewig. brauchst halt keine gläser mehr wechseln weil die scheibentönung sich der lichtintensität anpasst. 
die hier http://bike-components.de/catalog/Bekleidung/Brillen/Guard+40+Ersatzgl%E4ser?osCsid=b87
passen für guar und triguard.

gruß maik


----------

